
Customs police seized $900k in counterfeit money – all in $1 bills - tartoran
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/28/us/cbp-seized-shipping-container-trnd/index.html
======
aaron695
Any confirmation it's not Joss Paper?

It was just New Years and it's suspicious CNN don't show a whole note, where
the "Fake" would be.

Same in Australia (with higher notes)

[https://www.afp.gov.au/news-media/media-
releases/counterfeit...](https://www.afp.gov.au/news-media/media-
releases/counterfeit-cash-warning-ahead-chinese-new-year)

~~~
ryanmercer
That was my first thought as I clear international freight through customs and
see shipments of it every now and then. Looking at the image though that's
definitely supposed to be counterfeit currency. The printing looks pretty
decent based on that one photo but the paper immediately stands out to me.

I should add that I'm quite familiar with counterfeit coinage, and 'in another
life' saw quite a few counterfeit bills of larger denominations when I was
involved with an 'ultra lounge' as bars and clubs are common places to try and
pass counterfeit bills. There are guides on the clearnet and DNMs that even
suggest you use bars/clubs to convert it to real fiat due to the fact
bartenders are often quite busy and are in poor lighting. Never any dollar
bills though.

Here are a bunch of fake specimens of coins and bullion /r/silverbug members
have seen over the years that I've been curating
[https://www.ryanmercer.com/ryansthoughts/2014/8/22/fake-
silv...](https://www.ryanmercer.com/ryansthoughts/2014/8/22/fake-silver.html)

Back to that money though because I'm curious and am gonna do the maths so
might as well share it, US currency bills are are 2.61 inches wide and 6.14
inches long; they are 0.0043 inches thick and weigh 1 gram. You have 20,000
per box if it's an even 900k. An inch is 232.55 bills, let's call it 232 bills
with the paper wrapping per inch.

Each of those boxes should be 0.8~ cubic feet or so if they were optimally
packed. If that's a 40"x48" pallet those boxes are probably more like 0.96~
cubic feet.

